
Show HN: I made a scraper that finds the Best Remote Jobs Every Week on the web - xoelop
https://blog.noicejobs.com/best-remote-jobs-in-the-world-between-sep-11-and-sep-18/
======
xoelop
Hey people!

Some months ago I posted about a bot I made that scrapes 1000s of jobs every
day and posts them on a bunch of Telegram channels
[https://t.me/NoiceJobs](https://t.me/NoiceJobs)

Now I've made a blog so that people that don't use Telegram can see them too.
The best jobs in 50+ categories every week will get posted on the blog, and
people can also subscribe via email

What do you think, what's your least favorite part about it?

Cheers!

~~~
sigmaprimus
First off, I'm no expert on your product or looking for a WFH syadmin job ATM.

That being said, I wanted to compliment You for addressing the comments and or
complaints from your post a few months back, from the people who could not
access or would not access your product through Telegram.

You shared your creation with the community, asked for feedback, recieved
feedback and based on that feedback, You modified your product to make it more
appealing to potential users.

All in all, You did exactly what You should have done and for that I say...

Good job!!!

And good luck with your product, if you keep doing what you've been doing I am
sure it will be successful!!!

~~~
xoelop
Oh, thanks for your kind message!! :D

------
newsbinator
I like it.

One piece of feedback: it's not immediately clear what are job listings
sections and what are self-promo sections.

Everything blends together, so it's hard to see the jobs at a glance.

